# Skinny Water Jet Boating Texas River



## Riverdog (Jan 5, 2017)

Awesome video from one of my subscriptions. enjoy.



https://youtu.be/yx6MvnD4CPk


----------



## Jim (Jan 5, 2017)

Great videos! That's some shallow water! Where is that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jan 6, 2017)

Man, he ruined with the music. I'd rather hearthe motor running. Otherwise, pretty awesome.


----------



## Riverdog (Jan 6, 2017)

Jim said:


> Great videos! That's some shallow water! Where is that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I think it's the Medina River in Texas.

Update, it's the upper part of the Brazos river.


----------



## rotus623 (Jan 25, 2017)

Wow, how shallow does that thing run???


----------



## handyandy (Jan 25, 2017)

Dang shallow water would like to hear that video with no music just boat and engine. Looks like it would be good fishing. If that river were up here would probably have some good smallmouth what kind of fish you get in your rivers


----------



## Ttexastom (Mar 14, 2017)

Wow, looks like georgia rivers. People do not what they are missing, running shallow water.


----------



## flex (Mar 14, 2017)

handyandy said:


> Dang shallow water would like to hear that video with no music just boat and engine. Looks like it would be good fishing. If that river were up here would probably have some good smallmouth what kind of fish you get in your rivers


Occasionally hit a small, mostly largemouth, white bass, crappie, cats, perch. Some lakes have hybrid stripers.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## sokyfishing (Apr 16, 2017)

Great video. It was exciting and looked like​ a lot of fun

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## lovedr79 (Apr 17, 2017)

great video, could have done without the music. i would like to see how that boat was setup.


----------



## gator1gear (Jun 27, 2018)

Beautiful River Run!


----------



## Bateman (Jun 28, 2018)

Two thumbs up. That is awesome.


----------

